
A secure web is here to stay - artsandsci
https://blog.chromium.org/2018/02/a-secure-web-is-here-to-stay.html
======
Multicomp
Okay, I'll lay on the train tracks:

Just because Chromium does something does not mean the whole web is now more
secure. Chrome != / <> the web, no matter how popular it gets to browse.

I get that such a statement is a semantic quibble, but it needs to be pointed
out before we all start having the Googlenet only.

